# It's been a bit, and has anyone else noticed...



## BoggledByBSD (Jul 12, 2016)

Just curious.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah, seems to be down at the moment. Perhaps maintenance.


----------



## Murph (Jul 12, 2016)

It seems to be working ok for me right now for both HTTP and HTTPS, although wfe0.ysv.FreeBSD.org seems to be non-compliant with RFC 7234 § 5.2.1.1 and § 5.2.1.4, by serving an aged response to a `Cache-Control: max-age=0, no-cache` request.


----------



## scottro (Jul 12, 2016)

Working fine for me from NYC.

I'd also say, IMHO, the subject line should have been more descriptive.  If in a hurry that's the type of subject line I'd ignore.  A subject of freebsd.org. down? would have gotten far more people checking, and let people know there might be a problem.


----------

